# YAY! MAC mail! big Flashtronic haul! **Pics**



## clamster (Aug 10, 2007)

YAAYYY!!!! Today I opened my door and saw this black box with black tape and AH! it was from MAC I ordered All the MES and Global glow! WOW if you see Ether in person it's like looking into another galaxy!! SOOO pretty! 
Anyways all the packaging material was black except for the bubble wrap! The bubble wrap was like super high tech/super strong bubble wrap Lol!!! 

The total of 6 MES and 1 MSF was about $133(tax already added). Yikes!!!!

Global Glow is pretty similar to shooting star which I love so if you don't have shooting star I recommend getting Global Glow!!! 

Questions: Does anyone have all the MSF's from flashtronic? If so which one do you like best? Also what is you favorite MSF of all time? (not counting the naturals)

Shooting Star is the opened MSF





Shooting star on the right




Global Glow


----------



## jannax212 (Aug 10, 2007)

<3 global glow!!


----------



## lil.white.lie (Aug 11, 2007)

I only got Global Glow and Northern Light and I must admit I prefer Northern Light hehe, but Global Glow is great too and I don't regret buying it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ether is sooo lovely and so is Lovestone!
Flashtronic = <3
Nice haul!
Don't you just love getting stuff in the mail, ha.


----------



## clamster (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lil.white.lie* 

 
_I only got Global Glow and Northern Light and I must admit I prefer Northern Light hehe, but Global Glow is great too and I don't regret buying it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ether is sooo lovely and so is Lovestone!
Flashtronic = <3
Nice haul!
Don't you just love getting stuff in the mail, ha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahaha everytime I open a package from my mail it's like opening a christmas present!!!!!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 11, 2007)

I got all three MSF's but I haven't tried out Gold Spill other than swatching in on the back of my hand. But I loooooooove Northern Lights and Global Glow! This is the first time I've purchased MSF's and now I know what I've been missing out on! Makes me wish I had tried them out earlier!


----------



## KAIA (Aug 11, 2007)

I swatched 3 of them in the store, and I gotta say the Northern Light is the prettiest, and that's why I bought it! Nice hAUL!


----------



## User49 (Aug 11, 2007)

what a cute haul! i prefer northern lights, but if someone said they would give me the other one i would still use it just as much


----------



## aziajs (Aug 11, 2007)

I bought Northern Light and Gold Spill.  I have to say that I like Gold Spill more.  It's just a pretty peachy, creamy, champagne color.


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice haul!

I got all 3 MSF's and i'd have to say my favourite is Northern Light. That being said I love Global Glow it just isn't my favourite out of the new ones because I already have Shooting star and find it similar to that.

My favourite MSFs of all time would have to be..

So Ceylon, Shooting Star(HG bronzer) and Glissade


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice haul!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I've bought all 3 MSF's and so far I love love love gold spill! But it's the only one I've tried actually (on my face). The other ones also look great on my hand, so I do not regret buying them! But I never regret anything I buy from Mac...

The only other MSF I have is Naked you...which is also pretty but a bit to glittery.

Enjoy your stuff.


----------



## rocking chick (Aug 11, 2007)

I bought all the MSF and MES from Flastronic and my favourite MSF from this collection is Gold Spill.. very natural but the glitters are abit BIG though.

Other than these, I only have Petticoat MSF. This got to be my all time favourites.

Enjoy your haul


----------



## clamster (Aug 12, 2007)

Global glow got some pretty good reviews on makeupalley.com!! However northern light is the most reviewed out of the three MSF from flashtronic and gold spill seems to be the least popular.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 12, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## frocher (Aug 15, 2007)

Great haul. enjoy it all.


----------

